# Seitenabstand



## FXSR (18. Juni 2008)

`Hallo, ich möchte einen Text von 20 Zeilen, immer an der rechten seite mit 100px Abstand haben, wie lautet der Code dazu, weil es ja nicht sein kann, das man alles mit der Leertaste machen muss,
mfg


----------



## Maik (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

SELFHTML: Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Außenrand und Abstand:


```
p {
margin-right:100px;
}
```

oder SELFHTML: Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Innenabstand:


```
p {
padding-right:100px;
}
```
Das Thema wird aus der Coderstalk-Ecke ins fachspezifische CSS-Board verschoben.

mfg Maik


----------



## FXSR (19. Juni 2008)

mmmmmmmh.... ghet aber nicht, wie kann man es denn noch machen?
Hab mir den Text auf selfhtml durchgelsen, aber geht ned...


----------



## Maik (19. Juni 2008)

Dann zeig mal deinen Quellcode, denn hellsehen können wir hier nicht. 

mfg Maik


----------



## FXSR (19. Juni 2008)

Sry

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Welcome to www.GO-FASTER.de</title>
<style type="text/css">
body {
background: url("bsp Kopie.jpg") no-repeat center top;
}
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}
function MM_swapImgRestore() { //v3.0
  var i,x,a=document.MM_sr; for(i=0;a&&i<a.length&&(x=a[i])&&x.oSrc;i++) x.src=x.oSrc;
}
function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_swapImage() { //v3.0
  var i,j=0,x,a=MM_swapImage.arguments; document.MM_sr=new Array; for(i=0;i<(a.length-2);i+=3)
   if ((x=MM_findObj(a[i]))!=null){document.MM_sr[j++]=x; if(!x.oSrc) x.oSrc=x.src; x.src=a[i+2];}
}
//-->
</script>
<!-- TemplateParam name="OptionalRegion1" type="boolean" value="true" -->
p {
padding-left:100px;
}
</head>
<body onload="MM_preloadImages('Button, Header/Catamaran_gelb.gif','Button, Header/Class One_gelb.gif','Button, Header/Home_gelb.gif','Button, Header/Kontakt_gelb.gif','Button, Header/V-Rumps_gelb.gif','Button, Header/Über uns_gelb.gif','Button, Header/Yacht_gelb.gif')">
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="îndex.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Home','','Button, Header/Home_gelb.gif',1)"><img src="Button, Header/Home.gif" alt="Home" name="Home" width="150" height="35" border="0" id="Home" /></a><a href="class-one.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Class-One','','Button, Header/Class One_gelb.gif',1)"><img src="Button, Header/Class One.gif" alt="Class-One" name="Class-One" width="150" height="35" border="0" id="Class-One" /></a><a href="catamaran.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Catamaran','','Button, Header/Catamaran_gelb.gif',1)"><img src="Button, Header/Catamaran.gif" alt="Catamaran" name="Catamaran" width="150" height="35" border="0" id="Catamaran" /></a><a href="v-rumpf.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('V-Rumpf','','Button, Header/V-Rumps_gelb.gif',1)"><img src="Button, Header/V-Rumpf.gif" alt="V-Rumpf" name="V-Rumpf" width="150" height="35" border="0" id="V-Rumpf" /></a><a href="yacht.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Yacht','','Button, Header/Yacht_gelb.gif',1)"><img src="Button, Header/Yacht.gif" alt="Yacht" name="Yacht" width="150" height="35" border="0" id="Yacht" /></a><a href="über uns.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Über uns','','Button, Header/Über uns_gelb.gif',1)"><img src="Button, Header/Über uns.gif" alt="Über uns" name="Über uns" width="150" height="35" border="0" id="Über uns" /></a><a href="kontakt.html" onmouseout="MM_swapImgRestore()" onmouseover="MM_swapImage('Kontakt','','Button, Header/Kontakt_gelb.gif',1)"><img src="Button, Header/Kontakt.gif" alt="Kontakt" name="Kontakt" width="150" height="35" border="0" id="Kontakt" /></a></p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (19. Juni 2008)

Dann pack mal die Regel in das Stylesheet, wo sie hingehört, denn an dieser Stelle im Quellcode ist sie absolut nutz-, weil  wirkungslos, und hat dort auch nichts zu suchen:



> ```
> <!-- TemplateParam name="OptionalRegion1" type="boolean" value="true" -->
> p {
> padding-left:100px;
> ...




```
<style type="text/css">
body {
background: url("bsp Kopie.jpg") no-repeat center top;
}

p {
padding-left:100px;
}
</style>
```
mfg Maik


----------

